# 

## kajtek

Mam pytanie jakie wymiary ma pustak?

----------


## wlowik

Podstawowe? To długość, szerokość i wysokość... Do tego czwarty: czas, i piąty: światło...

----------


## inwestor

Kajtek
Może łaskawie byś napisał jaki pustak masz na myśli. Pytasz jakby na świecie był tylko jeden rodzaj pustaków. Kolega Wlowik chyba to mial na myśli pisząc odpowiedź.   :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bilbo

No i zaczęło się !  :Smile: 

 Tym razem będziemy obliczać relatywne, zależne od prędkości wymiary Pustaka Doskonałego.

----------


## kajtek

mnie sie rozchodzi o zwykle siwe pustaki, prosze o podpowiedz

----------


## wlowik

:Evil:  Proszę tu bez takich! Nawet dzieci nie mówią na mnie "beton", tym bardziej "pustak" choć żem siwy! Wypraszam tu sobie wymiarowanie siwych!
Czep się łysych!

----------


## Jankes

Kajtek!
Mowi sie do Ciebie, jak do kogo dobrego, a Ty nic. Pustaki w niejednym tylko rodzaju stoja. Generalnie kazdy material do budowania w postaci bloczkow z otworami mozna nazwac pustakiem, chyba, ze jest to cegla dziurawka. U mnie dom postawiono z trzech roznych wymiarow pustakow, a strop z jeszcze innego. Tak wiec sprecyzuj pytanie, albo podaj kontekst, moze bedzie latwiej. 
Pozdrawiam
Jankes

----------


## arnix

to typowe wymiary pustaka gazobetonowego, czasami zwanego belitem. Ma on kolor biały lub szary (dla pytającego siwy). To są wymiary pustaków, z których z reguły muruje się ściany nośne i osłonowe. Ściany działowe najczęściej z pustaków o grubości 12 lub 8 cm. Ściany o grubości 6 cm z gazobetonu należy wzmacniać zbrojeniem co drugą spoinę poziomą.
Krzysztof Wojtal

----------


## Daga&Adam

> to typowe wymiary pustaka gazobetonowego, czasami zwanego belitem. Ma on kolor biały lub szary (dla pytającego siwy). To są wymiary pustaków, z których z reguły muruje się ściany nośne i osłonowe. Ściany działowe najczęściej z pustaków o grubości 12 lub 8 cm. Ściany o grubości 6 cm z gazobetonu należy wzmacniać zbrojeniem co drugą spoinę poziomą.
> Krzysztof Wojtal


Kolego ten temat zakonczyl sie w 2003 roku - 6 lat temu - po co go odgrzebales?  :big grin: 
pozdr.

----------


## loco

odgrzebał żeby pochwalić się swoją wiedzą o typowści i nietypowości pustaków

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

A niektórzy narzekają, że nie mogą się doczekać odpowiedzi...

Trzeba trochę cierpliwości... i wszystko jasne.

----------


## labas1

> to typowe wymiary pustaka gazobetonowego, czasami zwanego belitem. Ma on kolor biały lub szary (dla pytającego siwy). To są wymiary pustaków, z których z reguły muruje się ściany nośne i osłonowe. Ściany działowe najczęściej z pustaków o grubości 12 lub 8 cm. Ściany o grubości 6 cm z gazobetonu należy wzmacniać zbrojeniem co drugą spoinę poziomą.
> Krzysztof Wojtal


Pogratulować bystrości  :Lol:  

Boże chroń Polskę.

----------


## beton44

> to typowe wymiary pustaka gazobetonowego, czasami zwanego belitem. Ma on kolor biały lub szary (dla pytającego siwy). To są wymiary pustaków, z których z reguły muruje się ściany nośne i osłonowe. Ściany działowe najczęściej z pustaków o grubości 12 lub 8 cm. Ściany o grubości 6 cm z gazobetonu należy wzmacniać zbrojeniem co drugą spoinę poziomą.
> Krzysztof Wojtal


Ad czerwone:

BARDZO proszę o podanie gdzie Ty widziałeś pustaki gazobetonowe...

pospieszę tam na wizję lokalną zobaczyć tę ciekawostkę  :Confused:

----------


## arnix

> Ad czerwone:
> 
> BARDZO proszę o podanie gdzie Ty widziałeś pustaki gazobetonowe...
> 
> pospieszę tam na wizję lokalną zobaczyć tę ciekawostkę


Zapewne nie słyszałeś też o belicie, betonie komórkowym i spienionym. Inni użyją jeszcze Ytonga lub Belixu, a Pan nadal będzie niezorientowany. Polecam poczytać o nazewnictwie materiałów, a nie tylko producentów.

----------


## Moryson

Polecam zajrzeć na stronę www.zczegobudowac.pl

----------


## beton44

> Zapewne nie słyszałeś też o belicie, betonie komórkowym i spienionym. Inni użyją jeszcze Ytonga lub Belixu, a Pan nadal będzie niezorientowany. Polecam poczytać o nazewnictwie materiałów, a nie tylko producentów.



forumowiczu anixie.... zróbcie sobie jakieś  rekolekcje.....
zreflektujcie się co to jest  - PUSTAK .....  :Smile:

----------


## moo88

Dobra pustaki mogą być: 
- fundamentowe
- stropowe
- ścienne
- przewodowe

Materiał :
- ceramiczne
- betonowe (wszelkie odmiany - w tym keramzytobetonowe i inne)
- z tworzyw sztucznych (w polsce nie spotkałem)

Jeśli chodzi o cegłę kratówkę to: 25x12x6,5

A wszystko i nne zależy od systemu.

----------


## beton44

a spotkałeś się z pianobetonowymi???

----------


## moo88

No generalnie to przecierz jest beton komórkowy - inny sposób spienienia mieszanki w bloczku. Więc trudno to nazwać pustakiem. Może jakaś firma ma to w asortymencie, ale .... ja się nie spotkałem. Jako bloczki to tak.

No można dorzucić tu pustaki styropianowe - ale to do tworzyw sztucznych.

----------


## arnix

Może pytający miał 10 lat i chciał znać odpowiedź. Do wielu co rozwodziło się poniżej.
Oczywiście, że prawidłowa nazwa to pustak z betonu spienionego lub z gazobetonu. Jednak w użyciu (w sklepach, hurtowniach, na budowach) używa się PUSTAK GAZOBETONOWY (jako skrót) i każdy wie o co chodzi. Do tego są jeszcze nazwy własne popularyzowane przez producentów. Słyszeliście o pustaku poryzowanym? Temat na 20 następnych postów. Tylko proszę dzielić się wiedzą, bo będą to czytać następne pokolenia  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Biorąc pod uwagę tempo akcji w tym wątku, pierwsza konkretna odpowiedź powinna się pojawić jakoś tak koło maja w 2012r. Ty na nią odpowiesz tak z rok później, może półtora. 
W okolicach mojej emerytury zapewne nastąpi jakiś dramatyczny zwrot akcji, np. odnajdzie się Ojciec Założyciel Wątku i uściśli, że jemu tak naprawdę wcale nie chodziło o gazobeton, a o żużlobeton.

Reasumując - muszę dziś pokazać ten wątek dziecku i solennie przykazać, żeby co roku, zaraz po urodzinach sprawdzał rozwój wypadków. Może doczeka...

J.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

hahahahaa
po co odgrzewac watek  :smile:

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> A niektórzy narzekają, że nie mogą się doczekać odpowiedzi...
> 
> Trzeba trochę cierpliwości... i wszystko jasne.


Hahah tacy Ci ludzie narowiści  :big tongue:

----------


## arnix5

Czyżby tylko jeden Polak nieodpłatnie potrafił udzielić odpowiedzi, zresztą nie opisał ceramicznych i sylikatowych?  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

O, kolejne dwa latka jak z bicza trzasnął minęły i mamy kolejny odcinek  :Lol: 

(Nawiasem mówiąc: Siiiiilikatowych. Silikaty, podobnie jak silikony, nie sylikony!)

----------


## forgetit

> Czyżby tylko jeden Polak nieodpłatnie potrafił udzielić odpowiedzi, zresztą nie opisał ceramicznych i sylikatowych?


Czy ty jesteś całkiem zdrowy?  :bash:

----------

